
These Free, Remote Coding Lessons for Venezuelans Help Them Find Work Online - sytse
https://www.fastcompany.com/40491126/these-free-remote-coding-lessons-for-venezuelans-help-them-find-work-online
======
julionav
Venezuelan that learned to code here.

Thank you platzi for doing this. This startup is changing people's life here

